# Strikeforce: Feijao vs Henderson is March 5th!



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Strikeforce: Feijao vs. Henderson
Date: Mar 05, 2011
Location: Columbus, Ohio
Venue: Nationwide Arena
Broadcast: Showtime

MAIN CARD

* Champ Rafael Cavalcante vs. Dan Henderson (for light-heavyweight title)
* Champ Marloes Coenen vs. Miesha Tate (for women's welterweight title)
* Tim Kennedy vs. Melvin Manhoef*
* Billy Evangelista vs. Jorge Masvidal

PRELIMINARY CARD

* Jorge Gurgel vs. TBA*
* Roger Bowling vs. TBA*
* Jason Riley vs. TBA*

* - Not officially announced​


> Strikeforce’s rumored light heavyweight title bout between Rafael “Feijao” Cavalcante and Dan Henderson is now official, as the promotion announced Saturday night that the fight would take place March 5 at Nationwide Arena in Columbus, Ohio.
> 
> While Fejao-Henderson becomes the first ratified bout for the March 5 event, several other contests are reportedly in the works as well, including a women's 135-pound title tilt between Marloes Coenen and Miesha Tate and a pivotal middleweight scrap pitting Jason “Mayhem” Miller against Tim Kennedy.
> 
> ...


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Henderson-Feijao-Greenlit-for-March-5-Strikeforce-29779


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't wait for this fight. Actually i hardly can wait to see Hendo tbh. I hope and will think he's going to get the belt. Feijao's biggest chance is to KO/TKO him, which i don't see happening quite frankly.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Surprised there are so few replies in this thread.

IMO, we haven't really seen Henderson in SF. Babalu is past it I think and Henderson was obviously drained in the Shields fight (much like Shields was against Kampman). 

I think this will be a real test of how good a champion Feijao is. If he wins, he has endless competition up there, with a rematch with Kyle possible, Mousasi, Gracie and even a rematch with Lawal once he develops further. For some reason though, I don't see any of the above holding the title. Think this will be an era of the belt changing hands in SF, with a lot of very very good fighters mixing it up with eachother.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I'm pulling for Henderson in this match. If he wins he has about as many options as Feijao would if not more. One question I would like to know is what happened to Bobby Southworth?


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Personally I'm pulling for Henderson in this match. If he wins he has about as many options as Feijao would if not more. One question I would like to know is what happened to Bobby Southworth?


I haven't seen or heard from him since seeing him on a card in Australia, he looked V good, but he was only fighting a can by global MMA standards.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that was his first fight in two years. But anyways, Henderson knows how to counter good BJJ guys and other fighting styles. This should be all Henderson cause he isn't cutting!


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Feijao's hype is out of control, how anyone could think he's a top ten fighter is beyond me. Hendo will hit him with one H Bomb and that'll be the end of him.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Feijao's hype? I haven't seen that much of it. He is a very good fighter, not the best, but very good. He beat Lawal who used his strength to beat Mousasi who is another extremelly talented fighter.

These guys are there with most of the top UFC LHWs bar maybe the top couple.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

EliteUndisputed said:


> Feijao's hype is out of control, how anyone could think he's a top ten fighter is beyond me. Hendo will hit him with one H Bomb and that'll be the end of him.


Seriously, what hype? Hype wise it's like Feijao isn't even a champion in Strikeforce.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

EliteUndisputed said:


> Feijao's hype is out of control, how anyone could think he's a top ten fighter is beyond me. Hendo will hit him with one H Bomb and that'll be the end of him.


Feijao is not that hyped up at all. The people that are starting to catch on are probably looking at Feijao as the Strikeforce champion who trains out of Blackhouse and is 10-2 with 9 (T)KO's and 1 Sub. Pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

I've seen people on here say he could beat Bader, Franklin, Evans, and Griffin and actually make it past the first round with Shogun. Which is nothing but a joke, anyone in the top 12 could beat this guy. He's ranked only because he's the Champion in Strikeforce which doesn't equal ranking, and he didn't even deserve his title shot to cap it all off.

The reality is, the Matt Hamill's and Vladimir Matyushenko's of the world dust him. And so would Mousasi after he beats Mike Kyle who isn't even top ten and has a victory over Feijao.

Too bad Feijao will be scrapped up off the mat in Columbus once Hendo destroys him and then we'll get an actually competitive fight in Hendo/Mousasi.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to Henderson sending him to dream land. Though I have to say he probably does deserve his ranking. However, after this fight Henderson is going to get that ranking!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Matyushenko would dust him? LOL.

But agree, Mousasi is very good, he would match up nicely against Feijao and Henderson if he tried to keep it standing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Matyushenko is pretty close to if not washed up. I do agree that Mousasi is a very worthy opponent of either of these fighters. But I think that Henderson would beat either guy!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Can't wait for this fight. Actually i hardly can wait to see Hendo tbh. I hope and will think he's going to get the belt. Feijao's biggest chance is to KO/TKO him, which i don't see happening quite frankly.




Henderson has never been KO'd in his career so I don't blame you.


Fighting Anderson Silva, Wanderlei, Rampage, Bustamante, Yvel, Rogerio, and Belfort without having a single T/KO on your record is a much bigger feat IMO than owning titles in two weight classes.



And IMO Mousasi stomps Feijao. He's a much more accomplished striker and Feijao won't have anything for him on the ground either. 

Henderson would beat the Mousasi that showed up for Lawal, but I don't think he'd survive without being triangled by any other version of the Dreamcatcher.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

EliteUndisputed said:


> I've seen people on here say he could beat Bader, Franklin, Evans, and Griffin and actually make it past the first round with Shogun. Which is nothing but a joke, anyone in the top 12 could beat this guy. He's ranked only because he's the Champion in Strikeforce which doesn't equal ranking, and he didn't even deserve his title shot to cap it all off.
> 
> The reality is, the Matt Hamill's and Vladimir Matyushenko's of the world dust him. And so would Mousasi after he beats Mike Kyle who isn't even top ten and has a victory over Feijao.
> 
> Too bad Feijao will be scrapped up off the mat in Columbus once Hendo destroys him and then we'll get an actually competitive fight in Hendo/Mousasi.


God you're a dumbass


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Think you have it pretty spot on khoveraki.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Yaaaaaayyyy more unwarrented title shots from Strike Force!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Yaaaaaayyyy more unwarrented title shots from Strike Force!


Who else is there? 

would you prefer a fighter who is still developing their skills fighting for the title because they have a win streak or a very capable and proven fighter who's skills are up there with the best and can provide a challenging contest?


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> God you're a dumbass


Excellent response.

And I'd love to know how Matyushenko is washed up when the only people who have beat him in the past five years are Lil' Nog and Jones. Who are both ranked higher and are obviously better than Feijao.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

EliteUndisputed said:


> Excellent response.
> 
> And I'd love to know how Matyushenko is washed up when the only people who have beat him in the past five years are Lil' Nog and Jones. Who are both ranked higher and are obviously better than Feijao.


ignorance is bliss with you. 

you have zero MMA intelligence.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, let me outline something for you about Vladimir Matyushenko. This is his third tenure in the UFC and that's because of his IFL and Affliction matches. All the guys that he have beat are all OK guys when it comes to fighter quality!


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, let me outline something for you about Vladimir Matyushenko. This is his third tenure in the UFC and that's because of his IFL and Affliction matches. *All the guys that he have beat are all OK guys when it comes to fighter quality*!


Which is basically Feijao.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that is also true. The only notable win was King Mo who at the time I believe was ranked. So that and his being Strikeforce champion is what led to him being ranked now!


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Black House = hard sparring with Lil Nog, Anderson and Machida. He'll tear apart LHW contenders that try to stand with him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You also forgot to mention the fact that Big Nog and Anderson have fought Dan before. But personally I think Henderson can overcome that. This is a pattern of hitting hard!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

There are actually some decent strikers at LHW in SF, Kyle, Feijao, Mousasi and Henderson can all hold their own on their feet.

King Mo is only going to improve also.

A big mess to sort out in SF LHW division (and I hope Mousasi drops back to middle where he belongs), but there are sure to be a lot of entertaining match-ups to come! Particularly now Roger Gracie is working his way up the ladder also.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Honestly I'm not sure that Mousasi is going to go back down. He is around the weight of Anderson Silva when he cuts down but if he mentally doesn't want to do it he won't. Even though he could be a much better fighter it isn't happening!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> Black House = hard sparring with Lil Nog, Anderson and Machida. He'll tear apart LHW contenders that try to stand with him.




I'm the biggest Black House humper out there, and there are a lot of great strikers you're leaving out of that list even. Jose Aldo and JDS are the best strikers in their weight class respectively, and you also have veteran guys like Rizzo who have a lot to offer standing too.



But Mousasi would eat Feijao standing, period. I'm sure his game plan would be what his training partner Jacare tried - take Mousasi down at all costs.


----------



## Phil Davis (Nov 22, 2010)

Lets go Dan!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, honestly I think Henderson fights better at lightheavyweight. The reason behind that is that he isn't cutting down and as an older fighter it's probably better. Honestly he is one of those fighters that has genetics similar to Randy Couture in that he obviously ages more slowly!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Honestly I'm not sure that Mousasi is going to go back down. He is around the weight of Anderson Silva when he cuts down but if he mentally doesn't want to do it he won't. Even though he could be a much better fighter it isn't happening!


Yeh and like Anderson, he said he wants to end up at heavyweight I believe.

Hopefully he has realises he is best to stick with his b est weight for a while as Anderson did recently in saying he wants to stick at Middle.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> Yeh and like Anderson, he said he wants to end up at heavyweight I believe.
> 
> Hopefully he has realises he is best to stick with his b est weight for a while as Anderson did recently in saying he wants to stick at Middle.



Except that Silva backed down from that right away when Shogun won the belt at LHW and he wont fight his training partner JDS, who will have the HW belt soon.


The other difference of course is that Mousasi has fought at heavyweight (three times technically) and dominated each time. He even fought a heavyweight that is currently in the UFC HW division.


edit: he actually beat a heavyweight in Jake O'Brien four times faster than Cain Velasquez, and seven minutes faster than Jones.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Except that Silva backed down from that right away when Shogun won the belt at LHW and he wont fight his training partner JDS, who will have the HW belt soon.
> 
> 
> The other difference of course is that Mousasi has fought at heavyweight (three times technically) and dominated each time. He even fought a heavyweight that is currently in the UFC HW division.
> ...


Let's not forget his recent victory where he beat the K-1 heavyweight champion under K-1 rules. He definitely is a beast.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Let's not forget his recent victory where he beat the K-1 heavyweight champion under K-1 rules. He definitely is a beast.




That, combined with his absolute destruction of Musashi in K-1 rules, and being the Netherlands amateur boxing champ at just sixteen, he's a scary scary man standing.


Plus he subbed a BJJ blackbelt in Kang in what... 2-3 minutes? I'm not sure why he was so blank and "looked like his dog just died" for Lawal and Soko but hopefully it doesn't happen again. A focused Mousasi is nearly unbeatable.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Mousasi is a great standup fighter but this is MMA. Not to mention he hasn't has the best K-1 record. He's a guy who dabled!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Mousasi is a great standup fighter but this is MMA. Not to mention he hasn't has the best K-1 record. He's a guy who dabled!


Well he's "undefeated" in K-1, just 2-0, but 5-0 in kickboxing overall. In those two K-1 fights he has a first round destruction of a veteran (who has beaten Aerts) and a three round beat down of the current heavyweight champion.

Plus his accolades right now are just ridiculous. I didn't even really comprehend it until I saw it in print:


Amateur Boxing 2001 Netherlands champion


World MMA Awards European Fighter of the Year 2009


Strikeforce Light Heavyweight Champion (1 time)


DREAM Middleweight Champion (Former; Vacated Title)


DREAM Light Heavyweight Champion (Current)


2008 DREAM Middleweight Grand Prix Champion


2010 DREAM Light Heavyweight Grand Prix Champion


First fighter to win titles in DREAM in two different weight classes


First fighter to win grands prix in DREAM in two different weight classes


Cage Warriors Middleweight Champion (Former; Vacated Title)

Add in the fact that he smashed the current Strikeforce middleweight champion, and could be considered the K-1 heavyweight champion, and it's one of, if not the most, impressive resumes around.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well unless K-1 is bout out it doesn't look like he will get anymore K-1 fights. He could probably go into it more but I think Mousasi concentrates on MMA more. Not like Overeem!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well unless K-1 is bout out it doesn't look like he will get anymore K-1 fights. He could probably go into it more but I think Mousasi concentrates on MMA more. Not like Overeem!


I'm not sure what you mean. Overeem does more than dable and has faced better guys but IMO he's never had a performance as impressive as Moose did against Kyotaro. 

What makes you say he won't get more K-1 fights? 


He is trying to compete in the olympics for boxing but that wouldn't likely affect his MMA or K-1 career.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Feijao's hype? I haven't seen that much of it. He is a very good fighter, not the best, but very good. He beat Lawal who used his strength to beat Mousasi who is another extremelly talented fighter.
> 
> These guys are there with most of the top UFC LHWs bar maybe the top couple.


I don't see it. Mousasi and Mo fought what looked like a TUF opening round match. Gassed easy TDs from MO. Mousasi gassed himself. Terrible. Neither has beat any competition to think they can hang with the top 5. Mousasi is overrated and Mo is one dimensional. Not a hater, just call it like I see it.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't see it. Mousasi and Mo fought what looked like a TUF opening round match. Gassed easy TDs from MO. Mousasi gassed himself. Terrible. Neither has beat any competition to think they can hang with the top 5. Mousasi is overrated and Mo is one dimensional. Not a hater, just call it like I see it.



Have you ever seen Mousasi in ANY fight but the Lawal one?


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Have you ever seen Mousasi in ANY fight but the Lawal one?


Not by the sounds of it unfortunately, because I generally enjoy jonnygs posts but he is way off with that statement.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he is a good fighter. It was just the Lawal fight that he looked like crap. He was on a role before that and I don't know what happened!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well he is a good fighter. It was just the Lawal fight that he looked like crap. He was on a role before that and I don't know what happened!



Agreed, don't know what happened. It's seriously the biggest mystery in MMA for me right now and I've never heard anything from Mousasi's camp about it.


Mousasi looked bored and sleepy from start to finish. I disagree he was gassed; he kept the same sleepy pace the entire fight. That fight was on a card of the most boring fights of all time, maybe he had fallen asleep watching them before hand and never fully woke up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is one of the disadvantages of placing three title fights on one card. The UFC learned from that long ago. For Strikeforce it backfired!


----------



## T-Clutch (Sep 24, 2006)

EliteUndisputed said:


> Feijao's hype is out of control, how anyone could think he's a top ten fighter is beyond me. Hendo will hit him with one H Bomb and that'll be the end of him.


good call :thumbsup:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Have you ever seen Mousasi in ANY fight but the Lawal one?


Yea against Melvin Manhoef and the boys. Now he is against another 1 dimensional fighter with a few pro fights. 

Dude has talent, but he is like SF's 3rd or 4th best LHW. Old man Dan is the king of the division right now. Not that there is anything wrong with that because I love me some Dan Henderson.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Strikeforce puts whatever they can put together and sometimes that doesn't make sense. Mousasi definately has to build back up to a title shot. And in my opinion Dan is very similar to Randy in terms of athleticism and judging from their Team Quest association that really isn't surprising.


----------

